# Demand for AK Rocket Swallowtails???



## jtq_99 (Feb 3, 2004)

Just wondering if these are highly wanted pair of stix? I can get an extremely good deal on these. I already have all the skis I can handle for now, but thought I would buy these then try and resell them a couple months down the road. Any feedback on this would be helpful.


----------

